# My first time....



## smokintxgirl (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, I have been looking at this site for some time now and feeling ready to post.  Wish I had been smoking for awhile due to the (is it possible for this statement) crazy Texas weather!   It SNOWED yesterday...

We got a ( I love this nomenclature) ECB  El Cheapo Brinkman.  It has proved a fine steed...especially for the first outdoor meat cooker.

Have read some mods on fixing this little smoker for our liking.  Post some pics when the holes are drilled.  Will do it up and then get a proper model come summer (in two weeks)  Hated to smoke and find we didn't like it, but oh good ness, after two months, it is the only way to cook, right???

My big deal is to smoke abnormally.  I guess I mean to say, from now on, each weekend I am throwing on some type of produce.  At least one.  I will smoke the whole darn produce section before I start on meat.  Already did garlic, onion, poblano, APPLE (this was a MAZE ing) and mushrooms and potato. I even did a calamari steak.  Will post as I go, pictures to follow for the Smoke Induction of 2010, a Cook is Born. (no Barbara S. to star)

I look forward to critiques and much more wisdom than I can gather on my own.  Please keep me in your posts, I need all the help I can get!!!


----------



## guvna (Mar 22, 2010)

welcome aboard!


----------



## ronp (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard. Let us know if we can help.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome to the site, sounds like you are really loving the art.
Would love to see some of you smoked veggie recipes as you post Qviews, smoked shrooms are an absolute favorite of mine.

Oh, and not to brag but up here in Jersey it was 74 degrees out today


----------



## nickelmore (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds like you are well on your way to a fantastic way to cook some grub.   

Looking forward to the Qview.


----------



## treegje (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## mr mac (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF!  Next time we're in Cleburne we'll let you know and we call get a smoke on!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 22, 2010)

First off welcome Texas Girl to *SMF*. It sounds like you are well on your way to be an outstanding new member of this fine site. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## bassman (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  We're glad to have you here and looking forward to some Qview of your smokes.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 22, 2010)

welcome to SMF, you will enjoy it here.


----------



## blue (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## badfrog (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome TXgirl!!! I love the idea of smoked apples...I will have to try that! how did you do them? peeled, cored, sliced? I will be firing up the smoker on Wednesday, so I will pick up some apples prior...granny smiths you think?


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome to the smf, I know your gonna learn a lot here, I know I am, and I'm new to smoking food also.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 23, 2010)

welcome to smf Txgirl,yes I smoke veggies with  most smokes also,and to use up the extra space try spices also-salt peppercorns and other.glad you found us and looking fowared to some pics.


----------



## smokintxgirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh wow! My first reply ;-)  Well, I am sorry to say that I can't recall if they were pink lady or Lady Alice they were the only option in the fridge when I declared to do them...either way, in my mind those are both crisp and on the mid-sweet side.  I perched them right inside on the top rack without doing another thing to them.  Left one in for 2 hours and the other at 3.  2.5 would be ideal for the (super accurate temp reading of 'ideal' on my 3 temp gauge) The flavor was outstanding just beautiful alone...will try my favorites, McIntosh in the next couple of weeks to go along with pulled pork.  Apple and pork are lovely together.  Let me know what you do!  I am now thinking coring with some liquor and raisins inside would be greatness!


----------



## smokintxgirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Smoked salt and peppercorns?!?!  Please give me some details on this...my fancy pants market sells dozens of varieties of salts/pepper that I would like to try and smoke.  Thank you for the welcome, will see if I can manage the pictures by the weekend.


----------



## smokintxgirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome AND the links/instructions...I have made my goal to post pictures by this weekend.  Now saying that out loud I realize how amateur they will be, lol.  Can only refine with age!!! Looking forward to some great smoking adventures.


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome from Austin, TX.  You'll love the info you get here.  I look forward to your produce Qview.


----------



## meateater (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview. For smoked salt I just dump a box of kosher salt in a stainless bowl and let it go. I just give it a stir here and there.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Welxome to the SMF. As you can read, we are a friendly and helpful bunch. I moved your thread to roll call, so that everyone can have a chance to give you a warm welcome. It's all good my friend.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 31, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome Texas. Wish I could try some of that produce your doing. Do you season or rub any of it? Man my mind is racing with ideas right now!!!


----------



## etcher1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------

